
Show HN: Hacker News for cryptocurrency and Blockchain - abhutra
http://www.crypto.study
======
dsacco
Look, I understand this might become like the "hacker" debate, but can we
please stop referring to blockchain and digital currencies with the term,
"crypto"? We're coming to the point where people refer to these currencies as
"cryptos".

The cryptography of digital currencies is a _very small_ portion of the entire
field, and the term is being gradually co-opted to refer to that specific
portion.

The reason I bring this up is because I find the choice in domain name
unfortunate. You could have used something like blockchain.study. The more we
have this term co-opted the more often we'll search crypto and have the engine
spit out a bunch of cryptocurrency related results when we're not necessarily
looking for those.

~~~
grzm
> _can we please stop referring to blockchain and digital currencies with the
> term, "crypto"?_

I'm afraid that train has left the station. Can anyone think of a situation
where such a language reversal has occurred?

~~~
ashaney
Not off the top of my head, but I think it qualifies as a synecdoche:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synecdoche](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synecdoche)

~~~
tylerhou
Other way around - synecdoche usually refers to a whole through a part
(calling an entire ship by just saying _stern_ , for example) but a part
through a whole is usually called metonymy. Synecdoche is a subset of
metonymy.

Edit: the wikipedia article does mention that it can be a part through a
whole. But this is at odds with my Classical background.

------
tom_mellior
Part of the appeal of Hacker News is that it doesn't require a "first name"
and a "last name" and an email address during registration.

~~~
abhutra
True. Would consider your point.

------
ringaroundthetx
why did you make this instead of a subreddit?

~~~
abhutra
I actually thought of it. But I believe that although reddit can be a great
platform but it comes with certain limitations.

With so many things going on in blockchain and cryptocurrecnices at so many
fronts, a subreddit would give preference to only popular things. That is why
I have added tags (Needs more improvement though), so that a person can look
at his interest specifically.

We can also add New ICOs section, something similar to SHOW HN to cover ICOs
as well.

And also web generally gives free hand to lead the project as you and your
users want to compared to a subreddit. And as a programmer I love that
feeling. :)

~~~
ReverseCold
It's like internet forums all over again. Every "subreddit" can be hosted
somewhere else. This is fine.

------
sergers
i thought Hacker news _is_ the hacker news for cryptocurrency... lol.

this is a news aggregator site, just like HN

~~~
abhutra
True that.

But now the title sounds like a clickbait :( (Had no intention of that)

~~~
sergers
I was more joking about HN constantly have front page on
cryptocurrencies/blockchain, i don't need a dedicated one lol as there's more
than I need(but I am specifically not interested in that I am sure others are)

~~~
abhutra
Hahaha, I agree to that too. Maybe this could help to reduce that.

------
DennisP
Nice set of links so far. I hope this gets some traction.

Gray on white isn't the easiest for my old eyes, though.

~~~
abhutra
Thanks.

Would try to tweak some colors.

------
ainiriand
The clicked links accumulate so if you click 'Newest' 3 times in a row you
have to go back 3 times to get back to the home. Don't add links to history if
the same url is already on top.

~~~
abhutra
Thanks. Resolving this.

------
danmaz74
Is there a way to filter only news like, eg, when new coins get launched, when
there are rumors about coins getting added to exchanges, when they actually
got added? I'm following the space a bit, but the signal-to-noise ratio is
terrible.

An idea for a project that would be _really_ useful IMHO: a calendar with all
releases/rumors about additions/actual additions to exchanges. I would even
pay a bit for that :)

~~~
abhutra
You are so correct. Even I face this problem a lot. I will try to see what I
can do but unfortunately that is not possible right now.

With so many ICOs coming in, getting the info is correct info is so much
difficult. But icoalert.com is doing good work in ICO launch details and
timing. Hope this helps.

~~~
danmaz74
If you start working on this, let me know. I could want to help somehow. You
can find my email on my profile

~~~
abhutra
Sure. Dropping you an email

------
0x4f3759df
Type is too large. Too much white, hard on the eyes. Logo looks like Comic
Sans? That's a poor choice.

~~~
abhutra
Thanks for suggestion. Changed the color. Working on others.

~~~
0x4f3759df
Looks a lot better but you probably need darker font... Font is gray on soft
white background (soft white is a big improvement) but now you prob need black
font.

------
johnnydoe9
I can barely fit 3 posts at one time on my mobile screen as opposed to 10 HN
posts. This is way too big.

~~~
abhutra
Changed it now.

------
elorm
You might wanna include more sources for your aggregation, including
subreddits....

Take a look at [https://cryptopanic.com](https://cryptopanic.com)

~~~
abhutra
Sure, would have a look. The aim is to drive content and curation with the
help of users.

------
iamroot
Bad Request: 400

gunicorn is not happy with you, apparently ;)

~~~
abhutra
Hahaha. It is happy now.

------
CryptoPunk
Just curious, did you remove any submissions?

------
nxsynonym
getting a "Bad Request: 400" error.

~~~
abhutra
Updated. Please check again. :)

~~~
perryprog
Still not working.

------
Volt
No RSS feed?

~~~
abhutra
That's the next thing in mind. There are some minor bugs which needs to be
resolved, will put rss feed after that.

------
arthurcolle
Broken

~~~
abhutra
Can you please check again. Figured out the error and changed it.

------
knocte
Ugly.

~~~
abhutra
Please help me improve. Is there anything specific you would like me to
change?

~~~
knocte
Design cannot be fixed with incremental improvements like a review in a PR. If
you don't have talent for eye candy, you don't have it. Hire a good designer.

